# Apache2 keine "Es klappt Seite"



## BeeSTy (1. November 2003)

Hi,

habe soeben zum ersten Mal den Apache Server auf meinem Läpi installiert.
Bin dabei nach einer Buchanleitung vorgegangen und alles so schön gemacht wie der Autor es von mir verlangt hat.
Dann sollte ich:
"Starten sie nun Ihren Webbrowser und geben Sie als Adresse entweder http://localhost/ oder http://127.0.0.1/ ein. Der Browser sollte nun eine Website mit der Überschrift >Es klappt!....dieser Website installiert!< anzeigen"

Allerdings wird mir die Seite nicht angezeigt. Leider wird auch nicht erläutert wo das Problem stecken könnte.

Im Forum habe ich bereits den Hinweis gelesen in der httpd.conf nach den Pfaden zu suchen und zu prüfen. Die Stimmen auch überein.
Im Apache Service Monitor wird der grüne Punkt vor Apache2 angezeigt wonach er funktionieren sollte.

Woran könnte es den noch liegen?

MFG und bestem Dank
Benjamin


----------



## SixDark (2. November 2003)

Hi!

Interessant wäre mal zu wissen ob er überhaupt irgendetwas anzeigt?!

Auf jeden Fall mußt Du in der httpd.conf folgende Einträge überprüfen:

ServerName localhost
DocumentRoot "Pfad_zum_Verzeichnis_htdocs"
<Directory "Pfad_zum_Verzeichnis_htdocs">
Listen 80


Das sind eigentlich die wichtigsten, die mir einfallen. Bei "Listen" sollte man Port 80 (Standard-HTTP-Port) angeben. Wenn Du dort etwas anderes angibst (z.B. 88) mußt Du beim Aufruf im Browser folgendes tippen:

http://localhost:88/

Auch hab ich bei mir festgestellt, das man lokal die Seite nicht angezeigt bekommt wenn man einen abschließenden "/" nicht angibt. Also solltest Du folgendes mal probieren:

http://localhost/

Den "/" am Ende nicht vergessen. Bei mir gehts ohne nämlich auch nicht.

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## danube (2. November 2003)

Hast du eine Firewall installiert? Wenn ja schalte sie mal aus!

Läuft der Apache auch auf Port 80? Schau mal in der Config nach....


----------



## BeeSTy (2. November 2003)

*BESTEN DANK*

Oh man Ihr seid echt die besten.

@SixDark:
Dein Tip mit  _ServerName localhost_ hat mir geholfen da lag wohl das kleine Unscheinbare Übel.

Jetzt funktionierts endlich und ich kann weiter machen.

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## SixDark (10. November 2003)

Kein Problem, ich helfe gern! 

MfG
..::SixDark::..


----------

